
Tweets Analyzer - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/x0rz/tweets_analyzer
======
DyslexicAtheist
see more context
[https://twitter.com/x0rz/status/1014790606529466368](https://twitter.com/x0rz/status/1014790606529466368)

